# 68 vacuum hose mystery



## banshman5 (Oct 1, 2019)

Just realizing five or so years after buying the car the guy never gave me half the AC/heat stuff. I now have a restored heater box. My issue among many is I don't have any of the vacuum harness. The heater box has (3) diaphragm ports and I believe I should have some fresh air unit mounted in the right kick panel (which I don't have) which I think has (2) vacuum ports. That's five and my controls have (6) ports with numbers. Can I just plug hoses directly on those ports? And if so which hose goes where? vacuum source?, not sure if I have that valve in the heater hose. I'm so confused. I'm also missing some duct work if anyone has extra parts.Any advice would be awesome
Thanks


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

You need the factory manual diagram for the vac hose routing....you buy a manual or search online for the diagram, one of the gang may have i

your sixth may be the vac feed source to the engine manifold..

fresh air box try Ames Performance, or OPGI ..for repos ..salvage yards like “Franks Pontiac Parts” May have one. He has a website..

or one of the gang here may have some parts


----------

